# Polishing around badges?



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a bit of a PITA masking up badges. Am I better off removing them to polish the panel, or should I be really anal and sit and mask them?

But then I'm still going to have the problem of dull paint in the little gaps.

See what I mean?








By the way the swirls etc that can be seen here are what the general condition of the car was in before I started polishing it. I'm still working my way round...

This is the bootlid now. Still not perfect, but a damn sight better. Still RDS that I haven't got fully out yet.








And a partially polished rear door..








More to do this weekend.

Comments welcome....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

know what you mean, i get round it with an old toothbrush and SRP, seems to do the trick for me.
Overall you seem to have got a good finish there Alan:thumb:

Kev


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

when i do red corsas etc i jsut take the badges off. If i have to leave them on i use abit of fast cut on a cloth and try and polish it into it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Remove them and do the job properly imho, I hate badges on car panels anyway, always one of the first things I do is debadge.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I am tempted to de-badge, but I want to leave the 4 circles on.....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You should be able to polish inside them by hand and around them if you have the patience, try something like P1 by hand.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You should be able to polish inside them by hand and around them if you have the patience, try something like P1 by hand.


I might cut my losses. Lose the 1.8T and A4 badges, and take the pain and polish the Audi decal by hand as has been said.

Has anyone got any pics of a de-dadged B6?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good old cotton buds do the trick. Can take ages but not everyone wants them removing.

I tend not to tape the badges up and just polish over them gently, usually on an Audi the pad gets quite well in the 4 circles.

Looking good though and a great colour.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I use johnsons cotton buds, with a small amount of polish on


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The iconic circles are eye catching, i would work round them and as said cotton bud or remove and re apply.
I would certainly loose the A4 and 1.8 badges much neater i did that with the polo as soon as we got it looks far far better, and nothing getting trapped around them...:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Alan H said:


> I might cut my losses. Lose the 1.8T and A4 badges, and take the pain and polish the Audi decal by hand as has been said.
> 
> Has anyone got any pics of a de-dadged B6?


Not quite a B6 but might give you an idea.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The rear of my audi is de-badged - only got the iconic 4 circles and the default s-line badges.

My car is easier to clean & maintain, and looks classy, especially when you see other audi's on the road badged to the hilt.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Not quite a B6 but might give you an idea.


Like that....


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Tips said:


> The rear of my audi is debadged - only got the iconic 4 circles and the default s-line badges.
> 
> My car is easier to clean & maintain, and looks classy, especially when you see other audi's on the road badged to the hilt.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Is yours a B6 Tips?

Any pics?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Alan H - mine is a B8 Audi A4 cab in phantom black - I'll try and attach a pic of the rear for you tmoz.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paintbrush


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

always debadge a vag car ,its the law mate.:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

james_death said:


> The iconic circles are eye catching, i would work round them and as said cotton bud or remove and re apply.
> I would certainly loose the A4 and 1.8 badges much neater i did that with the polo as soon as we got it looks far far better, and nothing getting trapped around them...:thumb:


Your Polo had A4 1.8 badges on it? :lol:

I'd agree with debadging, but if not, then cotton buds or little brush to get into the bits in the badges works for me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Alan H - piccy as promised :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I tape unless customer requests removal, of which will say so upon booking when its mentioned, it is a pita but it doesnt take long to achieve a level of correction that is acceptable by hand....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

cotter said:


> Your Polo had A4 1.8 badges on it? :lol:
> 
> I'd agree with debadging, but if not, then cotton buds or little brush to get into the bits in the badges works for me


Was Waiting for that comment...:lol:










Oh and its the wifes car before the hello kitty comments, but im happy to drive it...:lol:

Its doesnt affect the controls...:lol:
Also still not got round to taking the dealer sticker out.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like I'm getting the heat gun from up the shed then.

I've just gone to get the cotton buds and there's only 3 left in the pack. Bloomin' typical.


----------



## seanypeeps (Dec 15, 2010)

HI boys i see lots of VAG's debadged but i'm not taking these off for anyone!


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

An 8L


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

seanypeeps said:


> HI boys i see lots of VAG's debadged but i'm not taking these off for anyone!


I don't blame you, RS6 is a whole different story to 2.0 TDi.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

seanypeeps said:


> HI boys i see lots of VAG's debadged but i'm not taking these off for anyone!


I wouldn't either.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

But to add I have taken the A4 and 1.8T badges off today.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i debadged my b6 when i had it, it was an a4 2.0 FSI so wasn't really proud of that haha
so debadged looked a lot better


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Alan H said:


> But to add I have taken the A4 and 1.8T badges off today.


How's it looking? Did it go ok?


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

id_doug said:


> How's it looking? Did it go ok?


Looks cleaner now, but I have only removed them. I haven't machined it yet. Will put up some pics tomorrow once it;s done.

Must remember to wear a cap tomorrow though. I poached my brain last week in the sun...


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

De badge it, they are not needed, dont affect warranty, dont lose on the looks and are nothing but a pain. You gain a clean look and wont need to seek advice to clean in between :thumb:

You know it makes sense :buffer:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> But to add I have taken the A4 and 1.8T badges off today.


Welcome to the audi de-badgers club! :thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i have my a4 debaged but kept the circles


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovescars said:


> i have my a4 debaged but kept the circles


That's the way to de-badge an Audi, just keep the four circle logo.

IMO - the car looks cleaner and more balanced at the back without them - but don't tell everyone or they'll all want to do it


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, here's a pic with it de-badged...








Comments?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very clean, that looks spot on IMO. Nice one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

wow - now that's what I'm talking about, well done Alan H - that audi looks fantastic.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Tips said:


> wow - that's what I'm talking about , well done Alan H - that looks fantastic.


I know it's slightly OT, but the company I work for have an office in Cheadle...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Alan H said:


> I know it's slightly OT, but the company I work for have an office in Cheadle...


Hi Alan H - Whereabouts in cheadle is your office? - maybe we could meet at John Lewis/Sainsbury's car park and compare badge-less audi's? :thumb:


----------



## john123 (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good.........


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never been to the Cheadle office, but I'm sure you've seen the AA offices??

But a meet could be arranged....:thumb:


----------

